# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Le bureau dtude du CHU de Rouen utilise la solution DTS de DoubleTrade pour ses changes lectroniques

## Mejdi20

*Le bureau dtude du CHU de Rouen utilise la solution DTS de DoubleTrade pour ses changes lectroniques*

DoubleTrade, le spcialiste de la gestion dappels doffres et projets, a dvelopp DTS, une solution de partage de documents sur Internet et accompagne depuis un an le bureau dtude du CHU de Rouen en lui offrant une plate-forme scurise dchange et de partage de documents.

Le CHU - Hpitaux de Rouen assure un service public et accueille toutes les personnes dont l'tat requiert ses services. De vocation rgionale, il assure les soins courants  la population la plus proche et des soins plus spcialiss aux habitants de Haute-Normandie.
Le bureau dtude du secteur Travaux et maintenance est en charge de larchitecture hospitalire, la gestion de maintenance,

La solution DTS rpond  la politique de dmatrialisation du bureau dtude qui avait besoin dune plate-forme collaborative dchanges de fichiers, appropriable par les collaborateurs et lensemble des intervenants sur les projets.

En effet, cette solution permet de mettre ces documents  la disposition de plusieurs personnes en mme temps, et davoir une traabilit de ces changes. Les quipes peuvent, depuis nimporte quel ordinateur, accder  leur espace de travail en toute scurit, grer les diffrentes versions des documents mis en ligne et matriser les droits daccs aux informations. Grce  son interface intuitive, les utilisateurs peuvent facilement dposer des fichiers et suivre lhistorique des tlchargements.

La possibilit offerte par cette plate-forme permet de dmatrialiser les changes, rduire les besoins en reprographie dune part et amliorer la traabilit et la fiabilit dautre part.

Guy Bocquier, responsable du bureau dtude du CHU de Rouen, tmoigne :  Nous avions identifi le besoin dutiliser une plate-forme Internet pour stocker et partager nos documents scuriss dans la gestion de nos projets avec de nombreux interlocuteurs externes  notre structure. La solution de DoubleTrade nous est apparue comme la meilleure du march pour nous permettre de gagner en rapidit et en simplicit de maintenance. DTS est un outil quon adopte trs facilement. Ses fonctionnalits modulables peuvent ainsi sadapter aux spcificits de notre mtier. 


Pour en savoir plus sur le CHU de Rouen : www.chu-rouen.fr

*A propos de DoubleTrade* :

DoubleTrade propose aux entreprises prives et aux organismes publics des solutions compltes de gestion dappels doffres et projets.

Les solutions DoubleTrade sadressent :

  aux *Directions Commerciales ou Marketing* souhaitant bnficier dun service de veille sur les appels doffres et dtecter ainsi de nouveaux marchs tout en rduisant leurs cots de prospection commerciale.

  aux *Matres duvre ou Matres douvrage* qui veulent optimiser les changes avec les intervenants sur leurs projets, libres de toute contrainte technique de mise en uvre.

  aux *Directions Achats ou Cellules Marchs* dsireuses de se doter d'outils de rdaction et de gestion d'appels d'offres performants sans avoir  supporter de lourds investissements technologiques.

Ces services se dclinent autour de 2 solutions accessibles  partir dun simple navigateur internet :

         DTS est une plate-forme collaborative et scurise de stockage et partage de documents qui permet  lensemble des intervenants sur un projet (matre douvrage, assistants au matre douvrage, matre duvre, bureau de contrle, Entreprises) de gagner en efficacit dans lchange de linformation.

         DTV est un vritable outil de veille sur les appels doffres au service des Fournisseurs des marchs publics qui permet dindustrialiser le processus de recherche de nouveaux marchs tout en rduisant les cots de prospection commerciale.


Pour en savoir plus sur DoubleTrade : www.doubletrade.com

DoubleTrade est une marque du groupe Reed Business Information. www.reedbusiness.fr

----------

